# CD writer data issues

## rob

Ok hi, for some time I've been trying to fix this problem and I've eventually run out of steam so i thought I'd post it here for the masses to see, maybe one of you people will know (i hope!).

Basically i have a cdwriter and i when i try to read/write data cd's it locks up my system and i get a kernel panic. I would think I've messed something up at this point but it works fine when i play and write audio cd's... this to me seems strange.

My cdwriter is detected fine by cdrecord -scanbus and i have sg, sr_mod, ide-scsi, scsi_mod and iso9660 modules loaded, this has always worked for my cdwriter before. My hardware appears to work fine because it worked in windows 2 days ago and this problems existed far before that.

Currently im looking into the possiblity of devfs being the problem but since i cant figure out a way of disabling it safely and temporarily any advise would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance.

-rob_

also maybe this will help:

May 31 04:48:45 static kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

May 31 04:48:45 static kernel: SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

May 31 04:48:45 static kernel: scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

May 31 04:48:45 static kernel:   Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: CD-RW GCE-8160B   Rev: 1.02

May 31 04:48:45 static kernel:   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

May 31 04:48:45 static kernel: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

May 31 04:48:45 static kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

May 31 04:48:45 static kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

May 31 04:49:14 static kernel: VFS: Disk change detected on device ide0(3,64)

May 31 04:49:14 static kernel: ide-scsi: hdb: unsupported command in request queue (0)

May 31 04:49:14 static kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 03:40 (hdb), sector 64

May 31 04:49:14 static kernel: isofs_read_super: bread failed, dev=03:40, iso_blknum=16, block=32

May 31 04:50:42 static kernel: VFS: Disk change detected on device sr(11,0)

*** aaaaaaaaaaarr kernel panic !!!! ***

:-)Last edited by rob on Fri May 31, 2002 3:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lx

Audio cd's are normally written with disc at once, while cdrom usually use track at once (well not if overburning). But don't think that info helps you. When writing audio even more data is transported to the cd as with cdroms, so more change on an error occuring.

Can't think of anything, sorry lX.

----------

